# A Bugs life



## Yagya (10/10/16)

Hi fellow vapers.
As we have a very diversed family here i was wondering if someone can help me with my problem.
We recently been having some of these tiny bugs, about 2cm in size.
I need to know what atracts them or how they came into my place..we on the top floor of a 2-storey building.
Thanks


----------



## blujeenz (10/10/16)

Noisy crickets?
Maybe they're after the 18650's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Glytch (10/10/16)

They look like christmas beetles. They arrive at this time of year.


----------



## Yagya (10/10/16)

@blujeenz  no mech mods here.
I hope the party dont get bigger close to Xmas @Glytch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/10/16)

2cm? That is a big bug. Not tiny.


----------



## Silver (10/10/16)

What you vaping in there @Yagya 
Maybe they attracted to the great smells of your vapes
There was someone on the forum - I cant remember now who it was - who had bees attracted to the vape scent. Maybe its something similar. 

You may have to stop vaping
Imagine that
Lol


----------



## Yagya (10/10/16)

Sorry..these little stuff is only 2mm.
I was also thinking about the vaping as my sone i vape here..its possible


----------



## Wyvern (11/10/16)

Christmas beetles, you just get used to them  

http://www.rentokil.co.za/blog/christmas-is-around-the-corner-and-so-are-the-beetles/


----------



## Yagya (11/10/16)

thanks guys, i think i will just live with them for a while till they decide to move..


----------



## Cespian (11/10/16)

Yagya said:


> thanks guys, i think i will just live with them for a while till they decide to move..



Hey Yagya

Lived in Walmer Estate most my life, those Christmas Beetles in abundance are absolutely normal this time of year in your area. They are very much attracted to light and you will find them mostly active at night - So try keeping the lights off at night if you dont want them coming inside. They are completely harmless and taste quite nice with salt (wait what?). 

You should see an abundance of Christmas Beetles, Snails, Praying Mantis (or Praying Mantii?) and Golden Orb Weavers (those creep me the hell out).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/10/16)

Global warming is to be blamed for these occurrences. As in most cases certain bugs are seasonal but due to the odd weather for this time of yr I'm also experiencing and abundance of mosquitoes which I've never had before during this season.. mosquitoes yes here and there but there are bigger buggers and in massive amounts


----------



## Yagya (11/10/16)

as i said before i will try and live with these little critters rather than start fumigating as they dont go into grocery cupboards and are harmless. they just freaking out the wife a bit.


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/10/16)

Looks like a type of weevil or grain beetle? Check out any containers in your house that have stuff like flour or fibre/cereal.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yagya (12/10/16)

@Feliks Karp ..thats what i thought initially and have been checking the grocery cupboards.
will deff keep an eye on these things.
thanks.


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/10/16)

Yagya said:


> @Feliks Karp ..thats what i thought initially and have been checking the grocery cupboards.
> will deff keep an eye on these things.
> thanks.



Do you have any wood in your home (as I type this it sounds stupid because most homes have some kind of wood present), if the food checks out it may be a wood boring species. You do get little ones like this. Try get hold of a red LED or UV LED and check furniture etc when the lights are off. 

Here is a short list with descriptions : http://www.rentokil.co.za/wood-borers/species/


----------



## Yagya (12/10/16)

all the doors has this wooden frame around it, still natural wood, varnished and i see there are small gaps between the wall and the wood frame.


----------



## Feliks Karp (12/10/16)

Yagya said:


> all the doors has this wooden frame around it, still natural wood, varnished and i see there are small gaps between the wall and the wood frame.



Def' check those out then when the lights are off. Failing the food and wood it may just be something from outside that finds its way to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/10/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> *Do you have any wood in your home*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

